# conflicting codes



## Pais (Dec 10, 2009)

Section 903.3.1.2 of the 2006 edition of the IBC tells me that I need to follow NFPA 13R for an apartment building less than four stories in height.  Section 6.6.5 of NFPA 13R says "Sprinklers shall not be required in any porches, balconies, corridors, carports, and stairs that are open and attached".  Section 903.3.1.2.1 of the IBC says sprinkler protection shall be required for exterior balconies, decks and ground floor patios of dwelling units where the building is of type V construction.  Which one do you require?  The most restrictive is the easy answer, but it is frustrating when one document says one thing and the other says the exact oppisite.


----------



## mueller (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: conflicting codes

IBC

102.4 Referenced codes and standards. The codes and standards

referenced in this code shall be considered part of the

requirements of this code to the prescribed extent of each such

reference. Where differences occur between provisions of this

code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this

code shall apply.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: conflicting codes

Essentially IBC Section 903.3.1.2.1 ammends NFPA Standard 13R Section 6.6.5


----------



## JBI (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: conflicting codes

Pais -

You enforce the Code as written, and the referenced standards to the extent provided for in the code. Since the Code requires heads in places the standard does not, you require the install to comply with the extended requirement of the Code.

If the job was easy, everybody would want it.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: conflicting codes

I always tell people start with the base code- I codes then go from there.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: conflicting codes

Totally agree with my esteemed colleagues


----------

